# LEGO® Mighty Micros Racing



## LegoStudio (Jun 24, 2017)

LEGO® Mighty Micros Racing is action short stop motion animation.Lego Marvel and DC Super Heroes are racing with villains.
All legos are mighty micros (batman,robin,bane,cat woman,flash....I hope you like Racing video.

Sound Effects: YouTube
Freesound.org - Freesound.org

Subscribe:Lego Studio
Thanks for watching!
Make by Lego Studio


----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2017)

I watched the entire video.


----------



## LegoStudio (Jun 24, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I watched the entire video.


Thank you sir.


----------



## weepete (Jun 24, 2017)

Me too for a change. Super cool. My only small nit pick is that there's a couple of depth of field changes that I I'd have preferred stayed at a similar distance but still, really good job!


----------



## LegoStudio (Jun 24, 2017)

weepete said:


> Me too for a change. Super cool. My only small nit pick is that there's a couple of depth of field changes that I I'd have preferred stayed at a similar distance but still, really good job!


Thank you so much! I try do it better next video ^^


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 25, 2017)

Man you have way more patience then I to compose this. Very cool though.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 25, 2017)

What video editing software do you use? You can try motion blur.  That would help make the animation smoother.


----------



## LegoStudio (Jun 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Man you have way more patience then I to compose this. Very cool though.


Thank you sir.


----------



## LegoStudio (Jun 25, 2017)

tecboy said:


> What video editing software do you use? You can try motion blur.  That would help make the animation smoother.


I using adobe pr and dragon frame .Ok i will try do it.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 25, 2017)

I LOVED IT!!!! My heart stopped when the micros zipped in and out of traffic.  Well done. (Maybe a few more cuts to different angles, including but not limited to a few first person viewpoints.)


----------



## LegoStudio (Jun 27, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I LOVED IT!!!! My heart stopped when the micros zipped in and out of traffic.  Well done. (Maybe a few more cuts to different angles, including but not limited to a few few first person's viewpoint.)


Thanks bro^^


----------

